# General > Hobbies >  German Lessons

## Toadles

IS there anyone that offers German Lessons Locally?

----------


## stellakelly

you can learn by downloading the Michel Thomas online lessons. I think it is the best.

----------


## Bobbyian

Toadles how did you get on with your German Lessons..  after so many years?

----------


## Toadles

After getting in touch with a local tutor we arranged a day to meet up but they never replied when i asked where so sadly never began lessons. Have tried to download apps but feel a human being would be a better teacher!
Or if anyone has any tried and tested lessons online let me know as heading back to Germany in May so any German is better than none lol

----------


## Bobbyian

pity you didnt get any further.  I bought   Teach yourself german  in the 60`s when I came over here in 69.
am now retired in Delmenhorst  if you have time drop a line in May.
by the way a few have used  Babel  with some success.
take care

----------

